# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  Гугл выдает: We're sorry...  ... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries.

## xtk500

Полный текст сообщения: 
We're sorry...

... but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now.


See Google Help for more information.

Проблема появилась сегодня с утра на ноуте, но тогда нужно было просто ввести капчу в гугле, и всё начинало работать. Так же на стационарном компьютере подключенному к этому же модему возник конфликт ip адресов, подключив их к разным модемам, проблема осталась только на ноуте, AVPtool Ничего не обнаружил, Avira free находит скрытую угрозу, но не лечит и не удаляет. Помогите пожалуйста

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *xtk500*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## mike 1

Сделайте лог полного сканирования MBAM (http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=53070)

----------


## xtk500

Вот лог, и кстати, в гугл уже пускает, хоть я ничего и не делал

----------


## mike 1

Проверьте эти файлы на virustotal

Раскрывающийся текст
кнопка *Обзор* - ищите нужный файл у вас в системе - *Открыть* - *Отправить файл* (Send file). Нажать на кнопку *Reanalyse* (если будет). Дождитесь результата . Скрыть
 Ссылку на результат (то, что будет в адресной строке в браузере) копируете и выкладываете в теме. 


```
C:\Users\user\Downloads\install_flash_player(1).exe
```

----------


## xtk500

https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/2...is/1374176956/

----------


## mike 1

Запакуйте в zip архив с паролем *virus* этот *C:\Users\user\Downloads\install_flash_player(1).ex  e* файл и пришлите его согласно Приложения 2 правил по красной ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин* вверху темы

- - - Добавлено - - -

Файл *C:\Users\user\Downloads\install_flash_player(1).ex  e* удалите. Затем выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:



```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;

begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';

  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.
```

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к Java Runtime Environment, Adobe Reader и Adobe Flash Player, это программы, уязвимостями в которых наиболее часто пользуются для внедрения зловредов в систему.

Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера

----------

xtk500

----------


## xtk500

карантин отправил 
возможно тут дело в провайдере, у многих абонентов byfly из Беларуси та же самая проблема

----------


## thyrex

> у многих абонентов byfly из Беларуси та же самая проблема


Подтверждаю  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

http://www.byfly.by/news/19-07-2013-...sisteme-google

----------

*thyrex*

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *1*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

